# fish/ chicken/ onion ring batter



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

i has a large bag of onions to use up and 1 chicken that i wanted to cook . after a bit of work I am stuffed. here is what i used.

take the chicken and cut it into 10 pieces. discard the back. boil about an hour in a mix of 1T basil,1 T parsley , 1T sea salt and 1T liquid smoke, 1 onion cut up, ,for about an hour. drain very well and pat dry

dip the chicken in uncle bucks (bass pro shops) seasoned fish batter mix made to package directions either with beer or as i did with a little yeast( 1 tsp) and water. refrigerate about a half hour. whisk it together before you use it Mix it a bit less water than the package calls for. . then dip it in dry mix.

do the same for onion rings.i used big Spanish onions. fry the onions first in a deep fryer at 375 about 3-4 minutes. i used 4 big onions in about 5 batches. 

the chicken I did in 2 batches until brown. 

I am so full I'm gonna burst. I would bet that fish would be equally as good..

chef Dan ..... OUT


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I had been thinking about making onion rings lately. Now you have given me some inspiration to actually do it when the weather cools off a bit.

BTW, don't throw the chicken parts away. Put them in a container and then in the freezer. When you get a batch of parts make up some chicken stock. Works great with chicken or beef or even pork parts.


----------

